

Ask HN: how to price your software contracting services? - zxcvvcxz

Right now I'm working as a software contractor with a few other people. I've had some experiences where the client sets the price for the project completion, and I just deliver, and other more vague agreements where neither party is happy because I get underpaid somehow, end up working many extra hours because the client never really knew what he wanted, etc.<p>So now I've made the rule that I always need to make a proper proposal and then contract for clients, to explain explicitly what will get done, and for how much. However, I have NO IDEA how much to charge for specific services. Right now I'm trying to help a magazine put their content online and store user comments... Simple stuff like that. Can I bill my general services at something like $30/hour? How about the graphic design component, would that cost more or less?<p>Another example. Say I am building a mobile phone app (Android) for a client. Again, I have no idea how to price these... Before I've just gone for a fixed rate for the whole project to be completed, but that's never worked out to more than like $20/hour, which I feel is pretty low.<p>So I could use some general advice with how to price my services, and maybe get some ideas what others are doing. The best way to describe my current position would be a freelancer who's trying to start a small development firm. I'm relatively young and experienced I'm guessing though, since I'm still in college.<p>Thanks.
======
kls
If you are in the US $20 hr is low for freelancing even $30 is low if you are
a fairly seasoned developer. Most people raise their rate on each bid until
they stop getting takers. It also depends where you are at, East cost
freelancers generally make less than west coast. From what I have seen, new
freelancers starting out are generally in the $50-$60 hr range where senior
guys are $100 and up. I have seen rates as high as $300 hr for certain
specializations. Mobile is really hot right now, so you are definitely low
balling yourself.

~~~
zxcvvcxz
Shoot, I knew it... I probably unconsciously do this because I'm young and
feel insecure that I haven't built up a big portfolio yet.

